# Light colour interior?



## deeve (Apr 5, 2004)

Has anybody ordered or taken delivery of a light coloured interior? It seem as though you can order Rock grey upholstery and grey headlining in the Sport but only rock grey seats with black headlining in the S.
Personally I hate the coal mine interior when its all black, each to their own I know, but even Audi showrooms dont have any with the light grey interiors, 'not a sporty look sir' bollocks is the usual response. 
I really dont want a black headlining but would like the S. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

No, but this might help visualise it.






Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## can_quattro (Jun 11, 2009)

This is one of the best pictures of Rotor Grey in Fine Nappa Leather that I have seen.
I do not want black either.


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

deeve said:


> Has anybody ordered or taken delivery of a light coloured interior? It seem as though you can order Rock grey upholstery and grey headlining in the Sport but only rock grey seats with black headlining in the S.
> Personally I hate the coal mine interior when its all black, each to their own I know, but even Audi showrooms dont have any with the light grey interiors, 'not a sporty look sir' bollocks is the usual response.
> I really dont want a black headlining but would like the S. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


Think Tosh ordered a light interior, but they gave him black seats regardless


----------



## juki07 (Jan 21, 2007)

Here is pic of my tts seats.


----------



## aquazi (Dec 24, 2014)

The light grey with white trim looks very smart... The seats are a massive styling improvement over the mk2

Sent from my iPhone 5s using Tapatalk


----------



## deeve (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice one Juki, is that on a Sport or S?


----------



## patatus (Jun 12, 2006)

deeve said:


> Nice one Juki, is that on a Sport or S?


It's a TTS. (not Sport / S-line). Indeed, very nice.


----------



## GoTeamGb2012 (Dec 27, 2012)

Here is a pic of mine i picked up just before the weekend. I was going to go Red last minute but i am soon glad i didn't! Love it specially with Daytona Grey. 8)


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

I very very like this grey, but after 3 years of beige, I've decided to never have bright colours again..
I'll clean black leather anyway, but bright colours inside don't leave chances to have the car a bit dirty..


----------

